# [SQL Server] Datumsformat YYYYMMDD Datum als Varchar / int Konvertieren / Convert



## Thomas Darimont (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hier eine elegante Möglichkeit im SQL Server ein Datum in der Form YYYYMMDD (JahrMonatTag) zu erzeugen.
Dazu verwendet man einfach das Standard Datenformat 112.

Beispiel:

```
select CONVERT(varchar(8), GetDate(), 112) as YYYYMMDD, GetDate() as today
```

Ausgabe:

```
YYYYMMDD	today
20110616	2011-06-16 09:25:56.720
```

Gruß Tom


----------

